# Homemade bee repellant



## Grady Stanley

To move the bees off honey supers I made a mix of 1 oz. tea tree oil, 1 oz. almond extract and about 6 oz. rubbing alcohol. I sprayed it on a home made fume board and it worked like a charm clearing the bees out in just 3-4 minutes.


----------



## PatBeek

Grady Stanley said:


> To move the bees off honey supers I made a mix of 1 oz. tea tree oil, 1 oz. almond extract and about 6 oz. rubbing alcohol. I sprayed it on a home made fume board and it worked like a charm clearing the bees out in just 3-4 minutes.


following


----------



## gww

grady
I was going to try that but when I got to looking at the prices of tree tea oil, I decided to buy fishers bee quick and be done with it. It is nice to hear another that had success with the formula you used though.
Cheers
gww


----------



## amk

I read in a search moth balls work to. Which makes since I was told I have to buy para moth for wax moths if I used regular moth balls the bees would never touch my supers again. I will try to video some of the removal and post back if peppermint oil worked and or moth balls.


----------



## Grady Stanley

gww said:


> grady
> I was going to try that but when I got to looking at the prices of tree tea oil, I decided to buy fishers bee quick and be done with it. It is nice to hear another that had success with the formula you used though.
> Cheers
> gww



You are right, it is cheaper to buy the bee quick and next time I will. This time I didn't have anything on hand and needed to get the last of the honey I was taking before doing OAV mite treatment. But I was pleased to see how well the tea tree oil/almond extract mix worked.


----------



## amk

Ok so peppermint oil did not work bees came to it. What did chase them out in droves was off with deet and diesel. Pretty harsh but they are leaving the tree and marching in my box


----------



## jncapiary

I tried this tonight and it didn't work for me. 
My bees looked at me like there were trying to say is that all you got lol


----------

